# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Таня, с Днем Рожденья!!!

## Nubira

Танечка! поздравляем тебя с Днем Рожденья!!!!
Желаю тебе больших успехов в твоем творческом пути! и конечно же - здоровья! остальное все я тебе уже сказала... :Aa:  Спасибо что ты у нас есть!

----------


## JuliaV

Татьяна, с Днем Рождения!
Здоровья, успехов во всем, удачи!  :Ax:

----------


## aria

Татьяна, от всей души поздравляем с днём рождения!
 Пусть крепкое здоровье, творчество, профессионализм, фортуна и любовь и дальше сопутствует Вам!

----------


## inna

Татьяна с днём рождения! Желаю удачи,терпения,новых ощутимых побед! Хороших собак и верных людей! А так же счасться в вашей семье! :Az:  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

Таня! С днём Рождения! Всего самого наилучшего, здоровья, счастья и успехов во всём  :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

Таня, с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Janec

Tatjana,

Palju &#245;nne s&#252;nnip&#228;evaks!  :Ax: 


Janec

----------


## Tatjana K

*С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ДОРОГАЯ! 

От всей души тебе желаю 
Большого счастья и добра.
Желаю то, о чем мечтаешь,
О чем ты думаешь всегда,
Чтоб боль и горе не встречались,
Чтоб смех твой слышался всегда,
Желаю крепкого здоровья,
Улыбок, солнца и тепла* :Ax:

----------


## чернощеков александр

татьяна, с днем рождения!исполнения всех желаний и быть всегда такой ,как сейчас!о дате только догодываюсь. но был уверен, что это май!успехов во всем!

----------


## Eve

Tanja!
Palju, palju &#245;nne s&#252;nnip&#228;evaks!

----------


## dainius

Поздравления из Литвы

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Татьяна, мои поздравления! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Netika

Пусть в этот день весенними лучами 
Вам улыбнуться люди и цветы, 
И пусть всегда идут по жизни с Вами 
Любовь, здоровье, счастье и мечты!!! 
C ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ !!!!!

----------


## rsv2000

Татьяна!
поздравляю с днем рождения, всех благ и исполнения желаний, любви, и много цветов.
с уважением Игорь

----------


## Arnold

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Татьяна, всего Вам что пожелали выше только в 2 раза болше. И конечно то чего Вы желаете сами!
 :Ax:

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

С Днем Рождения !

----------


## Немка

Татьяна, с днем рождения! Всего самого хорошего, доброго и светлого! Здоровья, счастья, любви! Долгих лет жизни!

----------


## Karina

Татьяна :Ax: ....
С днём рождения Вас поздравляю!!!!Желаю вам счастья ,любви и исполнения всех ваших желаний :Ax:

----------


## Крыска

Танечка я тебя на всех форумах поздравила.Добавлю и здесь! С Днем рождения! Счастья,любви,успехов во всем! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

С днем рожденья! Счастья, здоровья, удачи, успехов! Чтобы мечты становились целями, цели осуществлялись... А душа не уставала мечтать!  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Всем, всем сердечное спасибо! Очень, очень, очень приятно! :Ax:  :Aa:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, с днем рождения тебя!

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям!

----------


## kondakoff

Татьяна!
Всем нашим Бурбульским семейством, поздравляем Вас,
С днем Рождения!
Желаем всего самого доброго, светлого, радостного, 
Всегда быть такой позитивной, энергичной и яркой!
Успехов, побед и наград вашим питомцам!

С большим уважением, 
Александр,
Робин&Слай.

----------


## Olesja

И наше с Кимом поздравительное гав!

----------


## Tatjana

И еще раз спасибо за поздравления!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

Татьяна !!!!!!

 С Днем рождения!!!!! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Aljonka

Татьяна с днём рождения!!!!!! :Ax: 
Во всем пусть фантастически везет,
Удач,успехов,самых смелых планов,
Пусть непременно в жизнь твою войдет
Любовь большая,больше океана!
Пусть счастье наполняет все вокруг: :Aa: 
Улыбки и слова,мечты,стремления,
Пусть будет рядом самый лучший друг... :0251: 
Пусть сбудутся надежды в День рождения!!!   


Алёна и Чико

----------


## Nubira

ТАНЯ, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Я очень благодарна судьбе что встретила тебя - мудрого и талантливого учителя, чуткого друга, и просто великолепного человека! Пусть в твоей жизни все складывается хорошо, чтобы не было разочарований и печали, а была только радость и удача во всех делах! Мы тебя очень любим  :As:  :Aw:

----------


## Lex

_Таня! С Днём Рождения!_

Присоединяюсь ко всем , а особенно к Юле  :Aw: 
Нам ужасно повезло встретить такого человека как ты Таня   :Ax: 
И пусть у тебя будет всё , о чём ты мечатешь и не будет разочарований и грусти, а только радость и успех  :Aw:

----------


## Светлана

Таня, от всей души поздравляю тебя с Днем рождения!!! :Aw: 
Желаю тебе всего только самого доброго и светлого, будь счастлива и пускай сбываются все твои самые заветные желания!!! :0433: 
Присоединяюь ко всем вышесказанным словам в твой адрес, я тоже очень рада, что судьба меня познакомила с тобой!!! :Ax:

----------


## inna

Таня с днём рождения! Всего хорошего,счастья,здоровья,и больше хороших собак! :Ax:  :0301:

----------


## barrbosa

*Желаем счастья, радости, успеха,
Большой любви и много смеха,
Удач, здоровья, много силы,
Чтоб бодрость сердце веселила,
Чтоб грусти ты совсем не знала
И чтоб друзей не забывала!
И чтобы дни с улыбкой начинались,
Как в этот День Рождения!*
d7e24a24b3dd7bfe46b28f0be6b3375b.jpg

----------


## Александр

Татьяна ! С Днём Рожденья Вас!

----------


## Janec

Tatjana, 

Palju &#245;nne s&#252;nnip&#228;evaks!  :Ax: 


janec

----------


## JuliaV

Татьяна!
С днем рождения
Вас сегодня поздравляя,
Пожелать хотим Вам от души
Чтоб много лет
Еще прожить не уставая,
Чтоб эти годы были хороши.
Желаем множества удач,
Желаем молодости вечной,
Пусть все исполнятся мечты
И счастье будет бесконечным!  :Ax: 

Юлия /Рафа/

----------


## Monika

Palju palju &#245;nne sulle s&#252;nnip&#228;evaks! 

 :Ax:

----------


## Natusik

Таня, поздравляю!
Счастья тебе!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Всем, всем огромное спасибо!!!  :Aa:  :Ax:  Очень приятно!!! :0218:

----------


## Nikolai

:Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Ольга Вартанян

:Ax: Танюша, с Днем Рождения!!!!
Здоровья, любви и успехов!

----------


## Lynx

С Днем Рождения!  :Ax: 
Здоровья и спортивной удачи!

----------


## Крыска

Таня! Наступил новый праздник! Еще один твой День рождения!!!Я рада,что мы до сих пор прекрасно общаемся и даже скоро увидимся!
Поздравляю!!!!! :Ax: 
Эта красота тебе! Мне это напоминает вечную молодость!

----------


## Tatjana

> Эта красота тебе! Мне это напоминает вечную молодость!


Ух ты, какая красотища!!!!! :0222: 
Девочки и мальчики, огромное спасибо за поздравления!  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> С Днем Рождения! 
> Здоровья и спортивной удачи!


Даша, а любвииииииииииииииииииии?  :Ad:

----------


## Lynx

Любви уже пожелали и я знаю, что она у тебя есть!  :Aw:  Пусть будет настоящей, крепкой и верной!

----------


## Andrei

Вот я лох чилийский... день рождение тренера не запомнить...  :0185: 

Тань! С Днем Рождения! Всего самого наилучшего, удачи и всяческих успехов!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Спасибо, Андрей!  :As:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai



----------


## barrbosa

:0173: Да Хорошо посидели  Надо бы продолжать такие мероприятия

----------


## Olga&Klaire

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!
Татьяна! от всей души принимайте наши поздравления!
Вот луны прекрасный профиль,
Вот и солнце из окна.
Выпьем мы по чашке кофе,
По бокальчику вина.

Поздравления с днем рождения
Прямо к счастью приведут,
В те края, где сон весенний
И любовь давно нас ждут.

Или что-нибудь другое?
Например, веселье, смех,
Или что-нибудь такое,
Что приносит нам успех.

И за то мы, и за это
Выпить нынче все должны.
Запоет нам птица где-то
Сладким голосом весны!

Пусть сбываются все ваши мечты!

----------


## Tatjana

Оля, спасибо!  :As:

----------


## Nubira

Танечка! вот еще год пролетел!
Поздравляю тебя с Днем Рождения!
Ты - прекрасный человек! я очень счастлива что мы познакомились и подружились!
Пусть тебя по жизни сопровождает удача... пусть сбудутся мечты  :Ax:

----------


## inna



----------


## Гералекса

Мы не знакомы,но.. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

От души я тебя поздравляю,
Веселись в этот день, не скучай!
Я желаю тебе столько счастья,
Чтоб оно пролилось через край.
Пусть хорошее все запомнится,
Все задуманное – пусть исполнится,
Пусть глаза твои счастьем светятся,
И хорошие люди встретятся!
 :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Юля, Инна, Таня и незнакомка, большое спасибо за поздравления! Очень приятно!!!!  :Ax:  :Aa:

----------


## Lex

Таня, поздравляем тебя с Днём Рождения  :Ax: 
Желаем тебе счастья, здоровья, любви, талантливых учеников и много новых побед  :0301: 
[IMG][/IMG]
Мы тебя  :As:

----------


## Nubira

Танечка, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! Успехов тебе во всем, удачи и счастья!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Девочки, огромное вам спасибо! Очень приятно!  :Aa:

----------


## Messalina

Татьяна, с днем рождения вас! Спосибо вам за ваш талант, за вашу щедрость! Пусть сбудутся все ваши мечты!

----------


## Lex

Таня, вот такой вот "кинологический" букет  :Ag:

----------


## Liska

Танечка, от всей души,  поздравляю с Днём рождения! 
Желаю здоровья, счастья, любви, удачи, исполнения желаний!

----------


## Tatjana

Liska, Lex, Messalina спасибо большое!!! :Ax:

----------


## Ziggy

Только сегчас увидела...
Примите и мои поздравления.
желаю всего самого наилучшего и прекрассного.
Счастиья и удачи вам !!!

----------


## Tatjana

*Ziggy*, большое спасибо за поздравление!  :Az:

----------


## Tatjana

Фото с наших гуляний по случаю дня рождения смотреть тут: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=6948

Веселились не по-детски!  :0433:

----------


## Елена36rus

Уважаемая Татьяна, извините не знаю вашего отчества, от всей души хоть и с большим опазданием поздравляю вас с днём рождения ! Желаю вам всего наилучшего, успехов во всех делах, здоровья и любви конечно!!!

----------


## Елена36rus

> Фото с наших гуляний по случаю дня рождения смотреть тут: http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=6948
> 
> Веселились не по-детски!


 Хорошо погуляли  :Ap: , с пользой провели время. :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Елена, большое спасибо за поздравление!)  :0244:

----------


## Juliette

Танечка, ещё раз с днём рождения!!! Желаю тебе любить и быть любимой, а также радовать нас своими успехами на профессиональном поприще!!! Очень понравилось в воскресенье, жаль надо было рано уходить!!! Но, судя потому, что фото до сих пор нет, вы догуляли хорошо  :Ag:

----------


## ilona

Таня, С Днём Рождения!

----------


## Tatjana

Юля, Илона, спасибо вам большое за поздравление! :Ax:  Очень приятно.

Юль, нужно время, чтобы фотки загрузить на сайт)

А это тебе лично: 



Постараюсь в течении недели поставить!

----------


## Juliette

> А это тебе лично:


Ой, спасибо!!! :Ax: 





> Постараюсь в течении недели поставить!


Будем очень ждать!!!

----------


## НатальяСт

Татьяна!!! Поздравляем с Днем рождения!!!

----------


## Tatjana

Наталия, спасибо! :0221:

----------

